# Username changes



## ETinCYQX

Is it possible to change my username? I'm getting a bit tired of using what looks like a random assortment of letters as a screen name. Some forums I've used allow this, some do not. If it can't be changed, could I lock this account and start a new one?

Thanks much
Ethan


----------



## Carol

Random?  Bah.  Your initials are likely ET and you are likley near airport code CYQX which is in a city  where many Americans owe a deep thanks from 9/11 that's located in the easternmost province of Canada. How'd I do? 

Bob Hubbard can change your username. Just drop him a line


----------



## jks9199

Or drop a message to the Admin account, and the next Admin to check it will help you out. 

However -- having seen a few change, it can cause confusion.  It's your call... but it's worth giving a thought to. 

PM to _*MT Admin Team*_


----------



## ETinCYQX

Carol said:


> Random?  Bah.  Your initials are likely ET and you are likley near airport code CYQX which is a city  where many Americans owe a deep thanks from 9/11 that's located in the easternmost province of Canada. How'd I do?
> 
> Bob Hubbard can change your username. Just drop him a line



Hundred percent . I grew up around aviation and yep, I live in Gander, CYQX. I also remember all the people being here, but somewhat vaguely. I was young . I worked in a museum here this summer and last summer, and there's a lot of Americans who were here then that come back to see the town again. 

I'm thinking I should use my first name for networking and recognition purposes. That said, maybe a certain amount of anonymity would be useful.


----------



## ETinCYQX

jks9199 said:


> Or drop a message to the Admin account, and the next Admin to check it will help you out.
> 
> However -- having seen a few change, it can cause confusion.  It's your call... but it's worth giving a thought to.
> 
> PM to _*MT Admin Team*_



Great, thanks JKs and Carol. 

I haven't decided yet if I want to bring this account into my professional "web persona" as an instructor, that's my only hang up right now. Not that it's difficult to figure out who I am now. 

Ethan


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Either way, we don't mind a little anonymity, but if you want to change it, shoot me a note or use the Contact Us link (bottom of all pages) and let us know what you'd like it changed to.


----------



## ETinCYQX

Thanks Mr. Hubbard. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Blade96

Carol said:


> Random?  Bah.  Your initials are likely ET and you are likley near airport code CYQX which is in a city  where many Americans owe a deep thanks from 9/11 that's located in the easternmost province of Canada. How'd I do?



Very good. 

You just might be a closet Newfinese as well as being a closet Shotokanka.


----------



## Carol

Blade96 said:


> Very good.
> 
> You just might be a closet Newfinese as well as being a closet Shotokanka.




Hmmm...great Canadian people, lots of water, traning with Blade and Ethan.  I could easily deal with that


----------



## ETinCYQX

We're also a day's drive from Saint Pierre which is beautiful and full of excellent martial artists:ultracool


----------



## Carol

I border the wrong province.  Seriously.  

I'm not even gonna talk about the ration of trash I took today for referring to "Montreal Police" and "Montreal Fire" as.... "Montreal PD" and "Montreal Fire" instead of the bloody SPVM and SSIM.  :lol:


----------



## ETinCYQX

Yeah, welcome to French Canada...


----------



## Aikikitty

I'm glad I saw this thread.  I have been tired of my old name "The Opal Dragon" for years.  Thanks Bob!!! :asian:

Robyn


----------



## Blade96

Aikikitty said:


> I'm glad I saw this thread.  I have been tired of my old name "The Opal Dragon" for years.  Thanks Bob!!! :asian:
> 
> Robyn



hehe you're now a kitty. Purr.


----------

